# Weekly competition 2009-15



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U2 F' U R' F R2 
*2. *R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 F R' 
*3. *U' R2 F' U' R' U F' U F' 
*4. *F2 U2 R 
*5. *U' R2 F R' F R' U' R2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L F L D' B U' F2 L D L2 
*2. *B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D' U' L F2 R2 B R U R B' L' R' U2 
*3. *L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D F' R F L' R' B L U2 B2 U2 
*4. *U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F D2 F2 R' D R2 B2 R2 F L2 R' 
*5. *R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D U2 B L' D F' L D2 U L R2 D2 L 

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Uw2 R2 D2 Fw D Uw Rw' D Uw U' B2 Fw2 F' L' R2 B' L Fw' Uw2 L F D Uw2 U R' D L Rw R' Uw Rw Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 R2 B' R2 U
*2. *Uw2 F' U' B F2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw' B' Fw' L' R Fw2 R' Uw' B2 Fw' L' Rw2 Fw F Rw2 Uw B D Uw2 U R2 B' F' D L2 Uw' U R Uw2 B2 L2 B
*3. *D2 Uw' U B2 Fw F Uw2 R Fw2 U F Uw2 B D2 Uw' Rw R2 D' Uw' R' Uw U2 L2 Rw B2 Uw2 L' Fw' F R' B' F2 Uw' Fw2 L Rw' R Fw' R' U
*4. *D2 Uw U L' F' L Rw U L F2 D2 U B' Fw' Uw U2 R Uw2 U L D2 Uw F2 L' Fw' L2 R2 D U2 B2 Uw' R2 F Uw' U2 Fw Uw Rw Fw2 F'
*5. *Fw' D' R D Uw U' B2 Rw B2 Fw' D2 Uw U' Fw' Uw' U' R' B2 Fw' F' L' Uw' U2 R Fw2 F2 U' L' F2 L Rw' R2 D B F' R D2 L U2 Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *F L2 U B' L Lw2 B2 U2 L2 Uw' B2 Fw' L' B Bw' Uw Lw Fw Lw2 D' Dw2 Lw Bw' Dw' B2 Fw' Rw' Uw U2 F Rw' B' Fw Lw2 B' F2 D' U F2 R2 B Fw' L R F2 Lw2 Uw U R2 Uw Lw2 D Fw' L' Lw2 R D L2 Lw' D
*2. *Dw' U Rw2 R Uw B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw Lw2 D2 Fw' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Bw' D2 Dw' Uw' R D2 L Lw Rw2 R2 D' Dw' Bw2 F' D' U' B' Dw' F' U B R' Uw2 B' Fw2 F' Uw2 U Bw Lw2 R D' Uw Rw2 B Fw2 R Dw2 U' L' Rw2
*3. *Rw F' L2 Lw2 R D Uw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 F' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' R' F Dw2 F' D2 B' Fw' F2 Uw2 B Uw' Bw L' F' L2 R2 U Rw' B U2 R' U B Fw L2 D2 Dw' Lw2 Rw Bw D' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 D Uw U2 L Lw' Uw Fw Uw L' R' D Rw'
*4. *D' Dw2 Uw' U Fw2 Lw Fw Dw' Lw B' F' D' R2 Dw2 B F' Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' Dw F2 Dw2 Rw2 R F R Dw Lw2 Uw L Rw R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 F Uw Rw R Dw' Bw2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' D' Rw' B2 F' Lw U' Bw' Fw' Uw R' B2 Fw2 U' B2
*5. *Dw' Lw D R Bw' Fw Dw' Bw' Fw L' Lw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw F2 L D2 B Bw Fw L2 Lw' Rw R2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' F Dw U' L Dw Lw Bw2 Lw2 R Bw Uw U' Fw Lw' Uw B Bw2 Fw' F2 L Lw Rw R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' B2 2B2 3F' 3R2 B2 D' 2D 3U' 2U2 U' B' R' F' D2 3U' U2 2R 2F2 2L2 2D2 U' 2B' L2 3R' 2D 2F' L' 2L2 2R R F 2L2 2R2 B2 L' D2 R2 B' 2L2 B 2R2 2U' U2 L 3R2 3U' U2 3R U 2B L D' 2F' 2L' 2B2 3F2 2F' L2 3R 2R2 F2 R' U' 2B U2 3R2 2F D B2 D' 3U 2U U L 2L2 U' 2B2 L F2
*2. *3F2 F2 2R' 2D 3R' 3U B' D' 2D' U B2 2L 3R 3U2 3F2 3R B' 3R' 2R D2 L2 3F 2L D' B' 2B2 3F 2D' B L' B 2B2 2D2 B F L' 2B' 3F2 F' 3U' B F L' 2L 2U B2 2F R F' U 3F' L2 R2 2B 3F R' U2 3F2 F D2 2L F2 2D 3R2 2R B2 R2 D2 L2 2R 2B' F2 3U2 2B D' 2B F 2D2 F' 2D2
*3. *B2 2B L 2R' 2U 2R B2 2B2 3F2 F2 R2 3F' 2R D' 2D2 2U U' 3R2 2B2 F' U F' 2L' B' 3F2 D2 2U2 U F2 L 3R' 2R 2U' 3R' R U2 3R B' 2B' 3F 2F' D 3U 2L' B' 2R' 2F U' B2 2U2 F 2D L2 2L 3R' 2R R 2D' 2R' 3F D2 2U L' D' 2F2 3U U2 3R2 R' 2B' 3U' 2L' D' F 2R' 2F' F L2 2R2 2B
*4. *3U2 2U2 U' L' R2 B' 2B 2F2 F 3U 2U U 2B' 2D 3U L 3R' 2R' R' B2 2F2 U2 2L2 2F' L2 U B2 3F D' 3U2 U2 2F F 3U 2U L U2 B D 3F2 2U2 2B2 D' 3U 2U' L 2B' 2F' F' L D2 2U L 3U2 2U L2 2L2 F2 2L' 3F D 3U 2U2 U L2 2L F2 R' 2U L2 2B' 3F2 2F F' 2U' R' 3F 2L2 D2 2U'
*5. *D B D' 2U B' 2D 2B F2 3U 2R2 R2 2B2 2F' 2L 2F 3U' R 2F' 3R' 2R2 2B2 R 3U2 U2 B 3F 2F' D 3R2 R' 3F' F 3U2 2U F2 D' 2D 2U2 3F R' 2D F' D 3U L' 2D 3F F' D' 3U B' 3F D 2B 3F' 3U 2U L' 2B2 L2 B 2F F2 R' 2B2 D2 U' R 2F2 2D2 3U' 3R2 2F 3R' R2 2U' L' 3F' 3R2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 D 2R2 3B' U 2L2 2B 2R2 U2 2F2 F2 U2 L 3L2 3R' 2R' F2 3R 3U2 2L' B' 3B 3F' F' 2L' 3L' 2R 3D2 U' 2B2 D 3F' F 3D' 3F2 F' L B' 2B2 3B2 3F 3L2 3R B L' B2 2B2 3B' 3F' 2F2 F U2 R 3U2 3B 2F2 2L 3L R2 2D2 3D B 3F' F' 3D2 3U U 3L2 2R2 B' 3R' 3F2 D 3D 3B 3F2 3L R' B' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2L' 3L2 3R D2 2D 2U2 B2 3R2 D U2 B 3R' R2 3D2 U' 3F' 2R'
*2. *2F' 3L 3R' 3B' D 2U L 3R' 3F2 2F' 3U2 U' 2B 3F2 3R' B' 2B2 F2 3L2 D2 2D' 3D' 2U' F2 3R F2 2L 2R B 2R' 3U' 2F L 3F' L 2F' F 3L2 3B 2R' 3U U' 3B 3F' 2F' F' 3R' 2U2 3B 3F 2F U2 2B 3U2 3L2 D2 2R' B L' 3L 3R' 2D 3U2 L 2D 3B' L 3L 3F' R 3B L 2L 3R 2R2 2U' U' B2 F 3R' 3F R' 2D' L2 2B' R2 2D2 2F' R2 2B' 3F' R' D2 2D 2U U F2 3D2 3U' U
*3. *R2 2U2 3F2 3R2 2R 2B' L' 3L2 2R2 3U' 2B' L' B 2U 3L' 3U2 2U' L' 3U U' B2 U2 2F2 F 2R' 3F' D B' R' 2B' 3F' D 2B' 3F' F' 2R' D 3B' F2 3L2 B2 F 2D' 3R2 2R2 D2 B' 3R R D' 3D L2 3D2 B2 U2 3F 3R2 B2 2U' 2B' 3B 2U2 2L 3R2 D 2D F L2 2L' 3L B' F 3R2 2B 3F' 2R' R' 2D' 3D' 3U2 2U' U2 L U' 3B 2D' 3B' 2L D' 2U 3L 3D' 2R2 3F' D' 3D2 2U' L' 2L' 2R
*4. *B 2F' 2L 3R' 2F2 D2 3U L2 R' 2B 2F2 F' L 2L B' 2R' 2B2 2R F L' U 3B 3F' 3R2 F' 3R2 2R' D U 2B' 3R 2F2 2U' L' 3L F 2R' U2 B D2 3L2 3B2 U2 2L2 2U2 B L 3R D' U L2 D2 3L U 3F D' 2D2 3B 2F2 3D' B 2U' F 2R' R 2B2 2F2 3D B2 2F 2R R2 D' L2 3D2 3U2 2R R2 B' 2F U2 3F' L2 2L' 3U' B 3F 3D2 3L R2 3B' 3F' 3D' 3B F D2 F D' U' 2R'
*5. *2L2 3U 3L 3B' 3D2 U' B2 2B' 2R D' F 3D 2B' F2 L 2L2 R' 3U' 3L 3R2 3U 3B2 3U' F' 2L' 3R 2R R2 3B2 2L2 D 3U' 3L2 D' 2U 2L' 3R' R B2 R2 2D' 3F2 3U' R U' 2F2 2U2 U B' 3B' 3R 2B 3D' 3U 2B2 2F2 2L' 2R R 2D 2U2 3L' B2 3L 3F 3L 2R2 3D2 3U 3R' 2R' 3F 3R' B 2U 3L 2D U2 3L F 2U' 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R' D 3U' B2 D 3U2 U B 3F 2F' 2L2 2B' L 2B2 2L F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 R' U' R2 F U' R2 F2 
*2. *F2 U' R F' U F' R' U2 R' U' 
*3. *R' U2 F U' R' U2 F R F2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 R D R B' L F' R2 F D' U2 R' 
*2. *L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' F' L B D2 F2 D2 F2 R U' B 
*3. *D B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R' U' F2 L' U' B' D R2 F R' U' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D' Uw U B2 F2 D U L2 Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 R Uw2 U2 B2 F2 D R D2 L2 Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' L2 R' Fw D Uw' U2 L' R2 D F' Uw
*2. *D' Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F2 D L Rw' Uw' B2 L Fw L2 D' Fw2 L' Rw' R' Fw L D' R' F' R B' Fw D U' Rw' D R D U' B2 Fw' F' L' Rw D'
*3. *Rw' D2 U' B' Fw2 F' D' Fw' Rw' F2 D B R B' D' R' F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F' L2 Rw D U2 B' Uw' U' B2 Uw' B' F2 Uw L2 R' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Bw' D' Bw2 F L2 F' L Lw2 Rw R F2 L2 Dw L Rw2 R' Bw' L B Bw Fw' Lw' R2 B2 L2 D Fw' Rw' F' Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw Bw Rw2 B' L2 Lw D Fw L' Lw Rw2 F' D2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R' D B2 F Rw2 U2 Fw
*2. *Rw2 B' Fw' U Fw D2 L' Lw2 R D' U L' Lw' Rw Uw2 L D2 Uw' Lw' R' Dw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw B2 D2 U F' L Dw Uw B2 Rw2 R' Bw Fw2 F L Lw2 Bw D2 Dw2 L' R2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 D' Fw U Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' B2 Lw' Fw'
*3. *Rw Fw Dw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' B Fw L Lw' Uw U2 Bw2 R' Uw B D Dw' L' Rw2 Bw' F' D' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' U' Fw L2 Rw2 Dw B L2 F L2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw L Rw U' R2 D' Dw' Rw' R Uw B Bw2 F' L Fw Lw D2 Dw2 R' Bw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R F' R' D2 R' F L2 R2 D' U2 
*2. *D R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 D L U R B' 
*3. *L2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U B' D' L D2 L D2 R B L' F' L2 
*4. *D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' R U L2 R' F L2 
*5. *L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R D2 F' R2 U2 F' D' L F D' F 
*6. *B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' B' U' B2 F2 U' B' F2 
*7. *R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U B' U2 F L D' B' D B2 L2 R' 
*8. *R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D U L2 F2 U B2 R D F U R' F2 U' L2 U' 
*9. *U' B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 D R2 B' L' B U' R2 F' R' U' L' 
*10. *F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' D' B' D' L U' F' R2 D2 R' D F2 
*11. *D F2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 D' F2 R B L D B2 D2 L' B' R2 F' U 
*12. *L2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' B L2 U B' R2 B' D L' R U' 
*13. *U2 R F2 L' R' U2 B2 L2 B2 F' D R B' D2 U B' D B' L' D' R2 
*14. *U L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D' L B' R2 D F L D2 R D2 B' L' 
*15. *B2 U' L2 U B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R' U2 R' B' F L2 U' B2 R' U' F 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B' U' F' R2 U2 R' D' B' R2 B U' 
*2. *D' L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' U B' U B' U' L2 R D F' D2 R 
*3. *B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' L B U' L' B2 L D' L R B2 
*4. *B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' F2 D' F R' D2 B F2 L B R' 
*5. *D F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L' F' U2 F U' B U F2 U 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D B' D U B' L' D2 B R2 F' 
*2. *D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R D U' L F L2 U' L2 B2 F U 
*3. *L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F R' U R2 F' U2 R U2 L B L 
*4. *D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 D' B2 L2 F R' F2 D' U B' D2 U F' D L2 
*5. *D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 F' U' L' U' L' R' B L' D B2 F 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B U' F' L' R2 D F D2 B2 
*2. *L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 L2 R2 B' D L2 B2 F R2 B L' B' R' D' 
*3. *D' L2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F L' D2 B' R2 F2 D' U' B D2 U' 
*4. *L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D U B R' D' B R' U2 R' F' 
*5. *R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L F2 U' L U B' D F2 L' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R F L R2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F R2 
*3. *F2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F R U R B2 L R U' B' L2 U2 
*4. *L' Rw2 B' L' Fw' D2 Uw U' R' Fw2 F' Uw' U B Fw' F' D' B' Fw' L R B' F L' R2 U' B Fw F' Rw D Uw L' R2 D Fw Uw' Fw Uw U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R2 U R F R2 F2 R' U 
*3. *F2 D U2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U' F' U' L2 B' U B F L' U' R' U' 
*4. *Uw' R' Uw L D U2 L' Uw2 L2 D2 U' Rw2 R Fw F2 U' Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw' B' Uw' Rw' R' Uw2 U2 R2 B Rw D' Uw2 U L R Fw U2 Rw D' U' Fw
*5. *B' F' D Fw' R2 D' U2 B' Bw F' L' Fw' F2 U B2 R B' Rw2 D2 U2 Rw Dw2 L' R Bw2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' R Uw2 R' Uw2 Lw' R Bw' F L Lw Bw' D Uw' U L Rw' F' D Uw' B F Lw' U Rw2 Dw' L' Lw2 D2 L R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' R L R' B' R' B' U' B' R L' u r' l' b 
*2. *R L' U L' U' L' R' U R U L B' u' l 
*3. *L R U L' R U' R U' R U' B U' B' R' L' r' l b 
*4. *L R L R' U L R U' R' U' R L B' r b' 
*5. *U' L' R L' U L' R' U L' U L R U R' U' R' L' B u' r' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) (0,-4) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (4,5) (2,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-2,5) (0,2) (0,2)
*2. *(6,0) (0,6) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,5) (-5,0) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,0) (3,0) (1,0) (2,4) (1,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-5,0) (0,-1) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (-1,0) (0,5) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (2,2) (2,2)
*4. *(-2,2) (6,3) (-2,3) (6,5) (6,5) (6,3) (0,3) (4,4) (5,0) (3,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (2,3) (0,0)
*5. *(0,2) (0,6) (6,0) (1,1) (5,3) (6,3) (-1,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,2) (0,4) (6,0) (4,0) (-3,2) (0,0)


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

DAMN! I forgot to finish last week's solves. Oh, well, I guess I'll reserve this post for when I do this week's solves in the morning.

2x2: 4.91 12.08 (25.11) (1.94) 10.84 = 10.98
I don't count the 1.94, because I saw the solution immediately. The 25.11 I was interupted.

4x4: 1:30.86 (1:35.31) (1:19.16) 1:29.94 1:26.09 = 1:28.97
Horrible, I wasn't warmed up

5x5: 2:26.94 2:26.41 (2:35.88) (2:22.49) 2:29.44 = 2:27.60
HORRIBLE! I need to warm up next time.

7x7: 7:24.11 (8:04.25) 7:10.08 7:00.88 (6:52.08) = 7:11.69
First 2 solves were done few days ago, so they weren't warmed up. Great single, but not PB

2x2-4x4:1:47.05
Spilts were 9-21-1:16. Pretty good, I'm uploading the video.

2x2-5x5: 4:12.98
Splits were 25-10-1:18-2:16. I did 3x3 first, then 2x2, then 4x4 and 5x5. Not horrible but not great. I have a vid of this one too.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> DAMN! I forgot to finish last week's solves.



It is not too late yet to enter posts for week 14. That contest was not up until Friday at lunchtime (GMT). I will not download the results until tomorrow afternoon (GMT).


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

YAY!

msgtooshort


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2009)

2: 7.00, (7.32), 6.00, (0.82), 6.09= 6.36 av
LOL, 4th scramble.
3:19.10, (15.36), 20.48, 15.86, (DNF)=18.48 av
That was crap.
4: (1:48.98), 1:37.16, 1:28.24, (1:21.25), 1:32.31]1:32.57 av
Crap.......
5: 2:45.68, (3:24.71), 2:49.33, (2:41.61), 2:46.70=2:47.24 av
massive lock up on the 2nd one.
2-4: 1:55.44
2-5: 4:43.47
no, my 5x5 times arent that bad.....
2bld: DNF, 25.44, 56.22=25.44
crap last 1.....
3bld: 1:12.61, 1:57.91, DNF= 1:12.61
very good time.
4bld: DNF, 13:48.79, DNF=13:48.79


----------



## Ellis (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow this was early, I was still doing solves for last week, I didn't even post anything yet. I'm slow... I'll try to get them in before Mats posts the results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2009)

*Faulty scrambles?*

2 scrambles for 2x2 BLD are exactly alike.

And some (at least one) scramble for 2x2 cannot be considered scrambled???


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.26, 3.69, 3.78, 1.15, 6.11 = 3.58
wow, all except the 4th were doublesune cases. Bad lockup on the last thought, I can't do triple sexy move on 2x2 very well :/

*3x3:* 11.91, 13.95, 12.95, 15.11, 14.42 = 13.77
 on video too 

*3x3OH:* 32.31, 34.66, 26.36, 31.72, 34.97 = 32.90

*3x3feet:* 2:01.45, 1:57.34, 2:16.80, 2:03.11, 1:48.65 = 2:00.63
grr so close.

*3x3match:* 1:21.49, 1:14.19, 1:15.59, 1:23.89, 1:20.21 = 1:19.10
I did a few warmups before-hand, it helped a lot.

*4x4:* 52.16 OP, 59.92, 1:12.97 OP, 59.74 OP, 55.64 = 58.34
stupid OPs... still a good average though.

*5x5:* 1:57.12, 2:05.26, 2:07.95, 2:04.36, 2:06.14 = 2:05.25
pretty consistent.

*6x6:* 5:05.30, 5:29.79, 4:45.28, 5:03.82, 5:03.81 = 5:04.31
not too fast, but lol at how close the last two are!

*2-4relay:* 1:14.70 O
PLL skip on 4x4

*2-5relay:* 3:32.54 P
Didn't check any splits, still nice though.

*2x2BLD:* 28.91+, 27.84+, 20.97 = 20.97
all successes wut?

*3x3BLD:* 2:40.55, 2:49.95, DNF(3:28) = 2:40.55
I forgot to memo a 2 edge swap on the DNF. still, this is good for me.

*Multi:* 1/2 (13:44.17)= 0 points
I keep getting faster, but no more accurate. 

*4x4BLD:* DNF(36:30.28), DNS, DNS= DNF
well it was worth a try. 21 something for memo. I messed up a middle slice r2 alg early during edges, and couldn't fix it so I just stopped. I had 7 wrong centers anyway. I need to do a lot more sighted solves and individual BLD runs of edges and centers before next week.

*clock:* 6.69, 7.95, 9.09, 8.48, 8.89 = 8.44


*magic:* 1.41, 1.37, 1.33, 1.58, 1.44 = 1.41
wow no major screw ups

*megaminx:* 3:57.67, 3:49.49, 3:34.98, 3:50.20, 3:31.86 = 3:44.89
good lord I hate my minx

*pyra:* 16.06, 15.12, 13.30, 11.77, 12.59 = 13.67

*sq1* 18.36, 23.22, 18.61, 28.25, 30.55 = 23.36
parity on all sup-20s

*FMC:* 30 moves, see later post.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 14.14, (12.56), 14.16, (15.06), 12.61 = 13.64
Very good. Cross on U on the last one because the cross was easy, and I saw a 1x1x2 block.

2x2: 4.95, 5.36, 4.63, (1.21), (5.81) = 4.98
Fourth was pointlessly easy. The scrambles seem off, as Mats said. First would be good for CLL.

4x4: 1:11.47 OP, 1:16.03 O, 1:13.17 OP, (1:06.44), (1:18.55 O) = 1:13.13
Come on Mefferts, arrive! Pretty nasty parity there.

5x5?:

234: 1:36.54

2345?:

OH: 45.16, 40.23, 42.79, (50.76), (39.30) = 42.73
Never practice this, but I seem to be improving...

Sq-1: 35.50, (40.59 P), (26.72), 39.20 P, 34.23 = 35.25
Not bad. I need to practice more again, and get better at cube shape.

FMC: 34 moves (see later post)


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

*2x2*
6.12, (7.19), 6.54, (2.33), 6.29 = 6.31
COMMENT: The fourth one is too easy.
*3x3*
15.12, 17.34, (14.23), 15.18, (19.56) = 15.88
COMMENT: Yay! PB Average of 5, finally got a sub-16 average.
*4x4*
1:30.19, 1:29.36, 1:31.12, (1:28.36), (1:32.54) = 1:30.22
COMMENT: NO! So close to sub 1:30 average....
*2x2 BLD*
26.35, 27.12, 25.19 = 25.19
COMMENT: Pretty bad this week.
*3x3 BLD*
DNF, 1:32.19, 1:22.56 = 1:22.56
COMMENT: Not so great this week.
*4x4 BLD*
DNF, 18:35.19, DNF = 18:35.19
COMMENT: YEAH! First time getting a 4x4 BLD success in the weekly comp
*2-4 Relay*
2:05.66
COMMENT: So close to sub-2.....
*Square-1*
1:01.56, (1:03.19), 1:02.41, 1:01.65, (1:00.33) = 1:01.87
COMMENT: Not sub-1, but at least very consistent
*3x3 MTS*
(2:15.39), (2:55.73), 2:34.19, 2:15.66, 2:30.45 = 2:26.76
COMMENT: Much better than previous, I believe
*3x3 WF*
7:35.19, 7:22.68, 7:33.29, (7:02.61), (7:49.22) = 7:30.38
COMMENT: Considering I don't practice this AT ALL other than in the weekly comp, I'm doing OK.
*3x3 FMC*
MOVES: 58
D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R F L R2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B 

CROSS (8):
L' B F' U L R2 U2 F2
F2L #1 (7):
R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L #2 (9):
F U' F' R' U2 R B' U2 B
F2L #3 (3):
F U' F'
F2L #4 (7):
B U' B' U' R' U R
OLL (8):
B U B' U' B' R B R'
PLL (16):
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R2
All OK, at least up until PLL....


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 9, 2009)

.............................


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

3x3 One-handed:

Statistics for 04-09-2009 11:33:57

Average: 23.21
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 18.57
Worst Time: 29.57
Individual Times:
1. 24.19
2. (29.57)
3. (18.57)
4. 21.35
5. 24.10
Average: 23.21

Note: I regret not warming up...once I get my first sub-2 on 5x5 I will start practicing one-handed again.


I want a 7x7 >.< A 6x6 would do as well, but still: >.<


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Somebody beat me in BLD this week please (come on Ville) Ive won for the past 2-3 weeks


----------



## mande (Apr 9, 2009)

4x4:
1:57:71, 2:07:10 (O), (1:51:47), (2:31:66) (OP), 1:54:73 (OP) = 1:59:85
Comment: Great, first sub 2 average, last solve was my fastest ever with both paritites.

3x3:
(24.59), 19.66, 21.75, 22.07, (17.81) = 21.16
Comment: Last solve was...simple.

3x3 OH:
45.00, (39.16), (54.21), 39.32, 43.89 = 42.74
Comment: I love OHing with my DIY.

3x3 BLD:
DNF (2:24:78), 3:05:51 (1:45), 2:47:60 (1:12) = 2:47:60
Comment: First was off by quite a bit, I tried to hurry both the memo and the solve.

3x3 FMC: 31 moves
Solution: D' L R2 U2 F D U2 B U' B2 U2 L' B' U' L2 U F U2 F' U' F U2 F' R' F R U' R' F' R U'
Explanation:
2x2x2: D' L R2 U2 F D = 6
2x2x3: U2 B U' B2 U2 L' B' = 7
F2L: U' L2 U F U2 F' U' F (U F') = 10
OLL + PLL(skip): (F U) F' R' F R U' R' F' R U' = 11

Comment: During the weekly FMC's, not only do I love the PLL skips, but they love me too!

3x3 MTS: (1:31:65), 1:22:66, (1:19:42), 1:24:61, 1:28:63 = 1:25:30
Comment: Really nice, I messed up the F2L on the 4th solve, but got a really lucky last layer.

2x2: 9.97, 11.03, (14.64), (2.38), 10.60 = 10.53
Comment: Not very good.

2x2 BLD:
DNF, 1:03:46 (35), 53:95 (24) = 53.95
Comment: PB, but I'm sure I can do better.

3x3 MultiBLD: 1/2 = 0 pts
7:30:58 (4:09)
Comment: One was off by 3 misoriented corners

EDIT:
2-3-4 relay: 2:50:69 
Comment: Bad 2, ok 3 ok 4.
And am I too late for adding this?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 9, 2009)

2x2: (8.66) 7.54 5.94 (1.28) 7.70 = 7.06 *Lol at 4th *
3x3: (19.86) 18.26 18.74 19.54 (14.26) = 18.85 *Last was easy...*
4x4: 1:13.38 (1:05.50) 1:08.06 1:12.48 (1:17.18) = 1:11.31 *Ok.*
3x3OH: (41.02) 36.58 38.66 34.10 (32.66) = 36.45 *Nice.*
2-3-4: 1:50.28 *DP... Bad.*
5x5: (2:11.28) (1:49.18) 1:53.36 1:59.54 1:52.64 = 1:55.18 *YES!!!!!!!! PB single and average!*
Megaminx: (1:35.54) (1:46.10) 1:42.82 1:40.28 1:42.64 = 1:41.91 **
2x2BLD: 1:26.10 1:00.52 41.94 = 41.94 *Good one. First 2 were bad...*
2-3-4-5: 3:38.46 *Great!*
3x3BLD: DNF 3:11.72 DNF = 3:11.72 *Ok.*
3x3FMC: 41 moves
*L R2 B2 L2 D' U B U' 
x L' U' ...L F' U2 F 
L' ..U L' B L B' L' U L B' .U B U2 
F' L' F L' F' L2 F L

insert at ...: S L F' L' S' L F L'

F L' L F' cancels after insertion.

L R2 B2 L2 D' U B U' x L' U' S L F' L' S' L U2 F L' U L' B L B' L' U L B' U B U2 F' L' F L' F' L2 F L

PB! That insertion was soooooo nice *
4x4BLD: DNF(23:38, 11:29(missed 4 edges and 7 centers)), DNF(23:10, 13:30(missed 5 centers)), DNS


----------



## Gparker (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Somebody beat me in BLD this week please (come on Ville) Ive won for the past 2-3 weeks



if you want someone to beat you so bad, DNF all your solves 
itd be awsome if rowe had an account here, then blind would be really heated up


----------



## MistArts (Apr 9, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (6.55), 6.18, 5.13, (0.97), 5.74 = 5.68
4th solve was easy... ... ... OK average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody beat me in BLD this week please (come on Ville) Ive won for the past 2-3 weeks
> ...



From his recent times in competition. it seems like Rowe doesn't even practice BLD anymore. Which is really too bad, considering how good he is. And from talking to him at Virginia, I was under the impression he's just about given up on big cubes BLD, which is too bad, because he really had the potential of keeping up with Ville, if only he could get one in competition.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

2x2-(7.38),2.50,7.06,(1.03),7.23=5.60
Not that bad.

Square 1- 22.61,(29.94),29.45,(19.70),28.38=26.81
Average. I think the first would've also been sub 20 if it didn't have parity.

3x3- (27.55),28.17,27.83,28.28,(28.56)=28.09
I don't practice this really at all.

3X3 FMC-DNF

234 Relay-2:55.91


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 10, 2009)

FMC:

Scramble: B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 R' U' L' R' U2 F U' L' D' R' 

D’ F’ R2 F L2 U2 (2x2x2)
F’ R’ F2 D2 (2x2x3)
R’ U’ R2 U F’ R’ (Prepare block)
D R D’ R’ (Set up CE pair)
F’ R F’ (Insert)
F2 L’ B’ D’ B U B’ D B U’ L F2 (Commutator finish)

Solution: D’ F’ R2 F L2 U2 F’ R’ F2 D2 R’ U’ R2 U F’ R’ D R D’ R’ F’ R F L’ B’ D’ B U B’ D B U’ L F2 = 34

Wow, I really impressed myself there. I've never tried FMC before, but I still managed this. Took me ages to find the commutator finish; would've been easier if I knew COLL. Any good FMCers want to give me a few tips or show me how to improve some parts of my solution easily?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan 
2x2 BLD
38.31, (DNF), 38.67 = 38.31
Really easy visual corners for me. Done with classic Pochmann. I just used my 3x3 and solved corners only.


Spoiler



For the first scramble, I did R' U, then solve FDL and RBU, then orient FRD.



2x2 speed

4.31, 6.81, 4.94, (0.91), (10.67) = 5.35
1, 2, 3 are COLL. 4th is ridiculous. 5th is LBL. This is too good. I should be averaging around 8 seconds. I forgot Ortega already and 5th would have been so much better with Ortega. I could relearn it in 5min, but I don't think it really is any faster than LBL overall, especially when you know a few COLLs. Again, using my 3x3 as 2x2, probably can't execute this fast on a real 2x2.

3x3 BLD

2:32.25 (1:06), DNF 3:33.20 (1:35), 2.56.38 (1:06) = 2:32.25
Pretty good.

3x3 SPEED

18.47, 20.08, (22.02), 19.20, (16.22) = 19.25
BAD


----------



## Gparker (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...




you went to virginia?i know rowe was there  i cant believe he doesnt practice blind anymore! i always watch his videos on youtube from like a year ago and they were like sub 50s, then i think he could be averageing sub 40 easily by now.

And if there is a VA 09 would you go? itd be REALLY nice to meet you


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.81*
13.40 14.16 (14.20) 13.87 (10.47)

*3x3x3 OH: 31.80*
32.42, 32.14, (29.67), (33.01), 30.84 

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:58.21*
1:58.21, (DNF) [2:19.30], (DNF) [2:41.13]

*4x4x4: 1:15.85 *
1:14.58, (1:10.12), 1:17.46, 1:15.50, (1:17.73) 

*5x5x5: 2:14.16*
2:16.04, (2:04.88), 2:09.77, 2:16.67, (2:17.63) 

*Square-1: 1:00.73*
55.25, 57.57, (1:11.71), (55.10), 1:09.36


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1. 18.57 
2. 26.49 
3. 26.75 
4. 22.84 
5. 17.83


----------



## Edam (Apr 10, 2009)

*2x2* - 15.13, 13.78, 14.59, (2.78), (16.77) = 14.50
*3x3* - (27.83), 24.19, 26.44, 26.63, (16.81) = 25.75
*4x4* - (2:45.71), 2:20.02, 2:27.19, (2:12.33), 2:13.31 = 2:20.17
*5x5 *- 3:23.18, 3:27.56, 3:30.30, (3:33.80), (3:04.96) = 3:27.01
*7x7* - 9:41.67, (9:29.93), 9:45.12, 9:51.25, (9:54.42) = 9:46.01

*pyra *- (12.52), 19.27, (26.03), 16.96, 14.36 = 16.86
*magic* - 3.83, (4.72), 4.58, 3.59, (2.84) = 4.00


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2009)

Gparker said:


> you went to virginia?i know rowe was there  i cant believe he doesnt practice blind anymore! i always watch his videos on youtube from like a year ago and they were like sub 50s, then i think he could be averageing sub 40 easily by now.


Yes, I've been to a couple of the Virginia competitions. My parents live in Virginia, so it's a convenient place for us to travel to. I honestly don't know for sure if Rowe practices BLD now or not, but I'm just assuming he doesn't, because Rowe always goes for broke to try to get WR times on BLD, and his BLD times at recent competitions are what he would consider really slow. (Of course, they're still outrageously fast for me!) But maybe those were just unlucky solves for him - I really don't know. I did notice he didn't even try 5x5x5 BLD, and he didn't really seem that interested in it. I would love to see him get a 5x5x5 BLD in competition someday - I think he could sub-10 on a good solve. I think he was averaging around 40 on 3x3x3 BLD when he was most recently practicing hard on it.



Gparker said:


> And if there is a VA 09 would you go? itd be REALLY nice to meet you


It would depend on our schedule. I really like to go to competitions in Virginia because it gives an extra reason for us to go visit my parents. So I'd probably try to make it if there were one, but no guarantees.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 2 scrambles for 2x2 BLD are exactly alike.
> 
> And some (at least one) scramble for 2x2 cannot be considered scrambled???


Fixed the double scramble for 2x2x2 blind. The second scramble is now F2 U' R F' U F' R' U2 R' U'

The other issue: It was randomly scrambled with the official scrambler. Good luck breaking the WR


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 2 scrambles for 2x2 BLD are exactly alike.
> ...


Hmm... My 1.28 would put me 2nd in the world...


----------



## snowmous (Apr 10, 2009)

*2×2×2: * 18.45, *DNF*, 11.02, *(3.17)*, 12.06 = 13.84

*3×3×3:* *(27.92)*, 26.88, 26.03, 24.16, *(21.25) *= 25.69
The last one I could do better...

*4×4×4:* 2:31.38, 2:47.78, *(2:29.12)*, *(3:15.19)*, 2:33.56 = 2:37.57

*3×3×3 OH:* 1:36.31, 1:21.61, *(1:43.81)*, *(59.80)*, 1:24.69 = 1:27.54


----------



## Edmund (Apr 10, 2009)

2x2 Speed:
Average: 4.83
The solves: 5.09, 5.58, (6.21), (1.86), 3.81
Cube: White Eastsheen
Comment: Good average but the first one should have been better without a crazy lock-up

2-4 Relay:
Time:3:02.56
Cubes: White Eastsheen (2), Diansheng (3), Rubik's (4)
Comment: I want mefferts 4x4. The 2x2 sucked, so did 3x3. For 4x4 it was pretty good. I never do 4x4 though because i use lousy method and only have Rubik's 

3x3 Speed:
Average: 17.46
The solves: 17.84, (20.82),16.43, (14.21), 18.12
Cube: Diansheng
Comment: WHAT?! I mean this average is normally only pretty good for me but I am really sick and too warm-up I did an average of 10 and the av was over 20. I would be ok with 20.xx because I am sick but this was nice.

3x3 One-Handed:
Average: 34.50
The solves: 35.19, (38.95), 36.23, 32.09, (30.85)
Cube: White (a) ll
Comment: Good. i am starting to feel alot better. im still kind sniffling and stuff but bye-bye headache. Oh I was doing fewest moves this morning and I was like I can't do this with a headache after 30 minutes in. Whatever I will try next week.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 10, 2009)

*Michael Erskine's pitiful times!*

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (55.84) (terrible failure at OLL had to start again), 38.08, 51.61 (PLL failed and had to start again), (6.27) (ridiculously easy solve with full LL skip), 29.98 = *39.88* (most annoying: I've been learning an LBL method and I had done a set of 12 practice solves and achieved a 24 sec average  )
*3x3x3:* 46.34, 51.90, 46.24, (1:07.89) (daughter distracting me!), (39.49) (easy cross and F2L) = *48.96*
*4x4x4:* (4:26.22) (bah! OLL parity then PLL parity), 3:45.93 (2nd look OLL skip, PLL parity), 3:08.09 (no parity PB?), 3:36.42 (happy), (3:07.46) (v. happy) = *3:30.15* (wow! I may be able to enter UK Masters 4x4x4 after all!)
*5x5x5:* 
*7x7x7:* (16:32.00), 17:18.00, 21:17.00 (Grrr! Messed up CCW A-Perm and had to go back to fix F2L), 19:57.00 (another CCW A-Perm fail but recovered by trial and error), (22:01.00) (pretty sick of the 7x7x7 now) = *19:30.67*
*Pyraminx*: 19.45, (19.27), 22.03, (26.07), 21.52 = *21.00* (meh, should've practised!)
*Megaminx:* 6:50.47, (6:19.40), 7:15.58, 6:50.02, (7:56.95) = *06:58.69*

*Snake:*


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2009)

*3x3x3* 
26.46, 24.05, 23.50, (DNF), (21.33)	= 24.67
*2x2x2* 
8.62, 7.64, (10.33), (2.24), 6.54 = 7.60
*Pyraminx* :|
14.59, (10.26), 11.36, 14.54, (16.15) = 13.50


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 10, 2009)

*2x2*: 5.13, 5.02, (DNF), (1.53), 6.02 = 5.39

Finally a good average in weekly comp.

*3x3*; 21.41, 19.02, (24.27), 23.77, (15.77) = 21.40 

 The last one was a really nice F2l, then anti-sune and a PLL skip!

Great average for me.

*Pyraminx*: 6.18, (5.93), 9.33, 9.93, (10.00) = 8.48

After the first two I was freaking out -
Pb average 

*3x3OH*: 48.59, 47.02, (55.83), 51.44, (40.40) = 49.01

Sub 50

*4x4*: 1:40.93(O), 1:43.36, (1:38.53)(P), 1:45.09(O), DNF = 1:43.13
Didn’t start the timer on the last one.
Pretty consistent, and good.

*234*: 2:18:18

Good 2x2, about 5.5. DP on the 4x4 though.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 10, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 7.05, 2.33, 7.41, 7.79, 7.63 = 7.36
Gotta love that consistency  The 4th scramble was dumb though
*3x3x3:* 24.79, 21.35, 22.05, 22.02, 20. = 21.80
No sub 20  But also nothing higher than 25 
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 OH:* DNF, 52.70, 58.87, 57.94, 44.45 = 56.50
*7x7x7:* 16:27.36, 15:29.23, 14:33.05, 14.42.91, 13.06.79 = 14:55.06
Yay! Improvement with almost every solve 
And Sub-15 average in 9 days. I'm rather proud of my progress 
*4x4x4:* (DNF), (2:06.88), 2:12.74, 2:51.86, 2:37.62 = 2:34.07
I messed up on my OLL parity, and the solve was sub 2.... Ok average.
*5x5x5:* 4:26.64, 4:14.61, 4:33.20, (4:38.70), (4:13.34) = 4:24.82
A PB, but I usually don't time myself on 5x5x5 for averages. Still, better than usual.
*2-4 Relay:* 3:11.18
*2-5 Relay:* 8:01.18
Frankly, I'm rather disappointed with the relays...
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (19:15.17), DNF (31:46.53), DNF (46:10.95) (For now)
1st - Forgot to account for parity. 2nd - I don't know what happened, but off by 6 pieces. Let's try one more time tomorrow.

*3x3x3 FMC* - 48
F' D R2 U2 R' D L2 - 2x2x2 Block (7)
U' R' F R2 F - 2x2x3 Block (12)
U' F R' F2 B U2 F' B 9 (20)
U B U B' (24) F2L
F R U R' U' F' y R U R' U R U2 R (37) OLL
y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' (48)
exactly half and half for F2L and LL.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 2 scrambles for 2x2 BLD are exactly alike.
> ...



Was it really? I thought the WCA scrambler was supposed be random state with a minimum depth of 6 or 7.

I think if this happens again you should go to Ron's solver and find a longer depth for that scramble. I have a feeling a lot of people might have performed that as y' x' U' R2 R2 F2 R2 or something similar if they hadn't seen the optimal solution. This makes the weekly comp a bit more like real competitions, see as how competitors wouldn't know if an easy 3 move scramble came up.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2009)

Mats
2x2: 10.74 31.32 1:01.22 12.29 30.36 = *24.66 *
The large improvement comes from doing *with* inspection
3x3: 53.16 57.76 44.26 55.52 1:04.46 = *55.48*
Only one over one minute! (and that was a pop)
4x4: 4:19.78 4:21.32 3:42.50 3:23.73 3:56.03 = *3:59.44*
Somewhat worse than last week
5x5: 7:51.83 10:04.51 10:32.13 12:39.20 10:51.81 = *10:29.48	*
First was single PB, the rest not so good
2x2BLD: DNF 50.36 43.35 = *43.35* 
Two sub 60!
3x3BLD: DNF DNF 3:48.14 = *3:48.14* 
Bad but I had to safe the last
4x4BLD: DNF DNF 17:36 = *17:36	*
OK
5x5BLD: 36:52 DNF DNF = *36:52*
OK
Multi: *5/5* 45:14 (30:12) 
PB WHOA!! And some minutes to spare. Can perhaps add one for six in an hour
2-4Rel: *5:11.51	*
2-5Rel: *12:29.56 * PB with 3 minutes!!
MTS BLD: DNF 4:37.35 DNF DNF (only a 3-c corners off) DNF = DNF

@Michael, please don't call your times pitiful, what should I then call mine???
We are just not as fast as the younger guys. And we have more room for improvement


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 11, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 12.18, 11.11, 11.10, (14.99), (11.00) = 11.46 not bad for no warmup
5x5x5: (2:05.43), 2:03.49, 1:51.10, (1:37.90), 1:52.47 = 1:55.69 terrible


----------



## wrbcube4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Will

*2x2x2*: 6.59, 8.95, 8.66, 6.88, 9.11 Average = 8.16


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.80, (5.12), 4.25, (0.69), 3.59 = *4.21*
Wonie beat me!
*3x3:* (15.06), 11.94, 11.20, 11.47, (9.61) = *11.54*
Sub 10 was no lucky.
*4x4:* (55.84), 45.97, 47.88, 53.50, (41.12) =* 49.12*
The last one was 23 redux. LL at 32. Pll parity. I got nervous because I looked at the timer, and stuffed up. Breakdown 7-16-18
*5x5: *(1:27.00), 1:42.20, (2:06.31), 1:39.33, 1:39.31 = *1:40.28*
Good
*2x2BLD:* 21.27, (19.89), (43.75) = *19.89*
Nice.
*3x3BLD:* 2:27.02, 2:19.67, DNF = *2:19.67*
Meh.
*MultiBLD* *0/2 *in 10:37
1: Needed to shoot an edge to one more location. 2: cube was oriented incorrectly somehow.
*4x4BLD* DNF (25:22), DNS, DNS
1. Off by 12 centers
*3x3OH* 26.22, (30.75), 26.73, 25.45, (24.62) = *26.13*
Arrgh crap.
*234: 1:08.47*
4-11-53
*2345: 3:02.37*
Meh.
*Magic:* (1.36), (2.02), 1.63, 1.38, 1.41 = *1.47*
Meh.
*FMC:* B U2 B2 U’ R U L2 U L2 D’ L D R z’ F R’ F’ R U2 L U L’ U2 R’ U2 R U2 B’ U B2 L B’ F U F’ U’ B L’ B’ R’ U R U’ R2 F’ U’ F U R F R’ F’ R2 = *52 moves*
*SQ1:* (32.23), (50.77), 50.36, 44.11, 49.86 = *48.11*
Epic fail
*Megaminx:* (1:22.92), (1:51.02), 1:44.36, 1:42.11, 1:31.70 =* 1:39.39*


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 12, 2009)

2x2: 7.06 8.07 7.71 1.71(wtf) 10.16 = 7.61
3x3: 20.54 21.22 20.25 21.88 23.00 = 21.21
4x4: 1:13.83 1:25.74 1:21.08 1:26.54 1:48.13 = 1:24.45
5x5: 2:24.56 2:34.60 3:04.96 2:52.88 2:48.77 = 2:43.65


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 12, 2009)

3x3OH: 54.91 52.27 45.73 51.82 59.42 = 53.00
2x2-4x4 relay: 2:09.45
2x2-5x5 relay: 4:45.62
square1- 1:16.97 1:04.31 1:30.69 1:51.59 1:32.78 = 1:26.81
pyraminx: 12.27 17.51 16.72 13.81 9.39 = 14.27


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 12, 2009)

234 Relay: 1:47.77
Splits were about 2x2: 5 3x3: 25 (bad) 4x4: 1:16

4x4: 
1:05.69
1:18.40
1:20.31
1:17.03
1:15.61
= 1:17.01

Pretty good


----------



## PeterV (Apr 13, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 13.47, (7.33), 14.47, (DNF), 13.50 = *13.81 avg.*
Comment: Got excited on the 4th scramble and DNF'd it.

3x3x3: (34.45), (22.92), 25.96, 29.48, 24.74 = *26.73 avg.*
Comment: Inconsistent, but PB average! Cross on opposite colour on the last one 

4x4x4: 3:20.43, 2:46.10 (O), (2:34.39), 2:50.45 (O), (3:46.39) = *2:58.99 avg.*
Comment: O.K.

5x5x5: (6:22.20), 6:48.13, 6:47.64, 6:29.93, (7:09.80) = *6:41.90 avg.*
Comment: Getting better.

2-4 Realy: *4:43.40* (O)

2-5 Realy: *10:50.31*

Magic: (1.53), 2.07,2.11, 1.56, (3.56) = *1.91 avg.*
Comment: Horrbile. I gotta start practicing this again.

FMC:

2x2x2: L D2 B' D R2 D2 (6)
2X2X3: U R' U' L2 R D' B' D B2 (9)
F2L(1): U' L' F U' F' (5)
F2L(2): B' U' B U' B' U' B S U S' (12)
OLL: F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (14)
PLL: (Y2) L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F R2 (13)

Total = 59 Moves

Comment: First time trying this event. Not great, but I did find a 36 move solution after my hour had expired. This was fun, I think I could get into this event.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 13, 2009)

3x3x3:

27.37 
24.89 
(41.70 )
27.92 
(23.57 )

*Average: 26.73*
Comment: Amazing, so easy scrambles!  Thats my first sub 30 avg 
_Why can't I beat PeterV with my 3x3 average? xDD_

2x2x2:

12.98
(7.86)
18.74
(DNF)
17.30

*Average: 16.34*
Comment: HORRIBLE! My worst average ever on 2x2, but the only reasen was the DNF XD Otherwise (if the DNF would be normal (around 13 seconds) the avg would be a 13 or 14.xy avg 

Megaminx:

6:24.54
5:42.28
(5:25.36)
(7:43.54)
6:12.72

*Average:* 6:06.51
Comment: My first time, I compete in Megaminx, this also is my first average for Megaminx. The 4th solve had a big pop, the 5th a small one. Next time I will do a sub6 average  with a sub5 solve! 
----
In the next competition I will do 5x5, I hope that I can beat Mats Bergsten  I also usually do 9:xy.xy solves...


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 13, 2009)

3x3x3:
1:	00:29.29 sec
2:	00:28.78 sec 
3:	00:32.66 sec
4:	00:28.39 sec
5:	00:28.14 sec
Average: 00:29.45 sec
Comment:Good Solve. But I can't do magic because it broke. I'm too lazy to fix it.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes said:


> Comment: Amazing, so easy scrambles!  Thats my first sub 30 avg
> _Why can't I beat PeterV with my 3x3 average? xDD_



You seem to be improving very fast. I've been stuck around 30 seconds for several months now, so it's good to see some improvment with this average.


----------



## guusrs (Apr 13, 2009)

fmc: L R2 B2 F U B' U' D2 F L2 F2 D R F R' (L' U L U')2 F' U' F U F D2 (*29*)

explanation:
turn pre-scramble move D2 to understand
F2L minus pair: L R2 B2 F U B' U' D2 F L2 F2 D R F R' (15)
F2L: L' U L U' (19)
LL: L'U L U' F' U' F U F (28)
undo pre-scramble move: D2 (29)
funny solution, took me 40 minutes.
Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 14, 2009)

*FMC:* not done yet, 30 moves right now, 18 minutes used. (EDIT: this is my final solution)

scramble: D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R F L R2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B 

2x2x2: R L U2 R F D

2xcross from another 2x2x2: B L' B' L' U2 B2 L

3xcross: U' L' B U2 B' L

last pair+niklas cancelation: F U' F' U2 L' R U' L U R' U'

funny solution. its a 26 move skeleton without doing niklas at the end, so I might run through insertions real fast, but unless theres something obviously better I think I'll just stick with this. (edit: nothing better than 3 moves canceled with insertions, so I'm gong with this one)

I'll get you next week Guus!


----------



## maxcube (Apr 14, 2009)

*2x2:*
(DNF), 10.34, 12.37, (1.61), 8.99 = 10.57
OK

*3x3 BLD:*
All DNFs.  I hate M2. Classic Pochmann FTW!

*2x2 BLD:*?
Lets just say that I am having a bad day for BLD, k?

*2-3-4 Relay*
2:27.09
Very good for me.

*4x4:*
2:03.84 O, (1:53.05), 2:09.55 P, (2:54.16) OP, 2:01.28 = 2:04.89
DX clone broke, have to use EastSheen. 

*3x3 OH:*
(1:05.11), 59.00, (48.78), 1:01.88, 50.02 = 56.97
Very good for me. 

*3x3 FMC:*

x2 y2 R U2 B' U L2 U2 *2x2x2* = 6
B' D' U' B U2 R U' D B F' R' F *2x2x3* = 12
D R U F U' L' F' L R' x2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R *F2L* = 17
y' F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R' F' *OLL* = 14
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' *PLL* = 11

Total : *60 moves*
This is the first time that I have ever done FMC. =)
(Yes, I know that I am terrible  )


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

maxcube said:


> *2x2:*
> (DNF), 10.34, 12.37, (1.61), 8.99 = 10.57
> OK
> 
> ...



Are you saying that you didn't use the compettion scrambles?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2009)

3x3x3 FMC

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)LFL'F'L2FLF)L2D'LDL'D'L'

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)LF2L2F'L'F2LD'L2DFL'F'L2D'L'D

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)LF2L2F'L'F2LD'L2DFL'F'L2D'L'D2UL2D'L2DF'D'L'DLDFD2LU'D

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)LFLF2L2F'L'F)

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)FLF'L'D'L2D)

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)FLF'L2UL'U'LD'L'DL'

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)FU'L'F'LUL2)FL'F2LF'L'F'L)

I'm determined to get back into this again. Found some decent starts, but nothing good for finishes.

LR2)B2F)UB'U'D2)FU'L'F'LUL2)FL'F2LF'L'F'L)UFU'R'F'RF'U'RUR'F'D
36 moves.
That would be considered about 10 to 4 moves worse than I want just a few months ago, but I now suck at FMC. If only I went to VA08 (actually got a 31 when I did the scramble in 20 min at home)...no more chances for AsR ever again.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> [
> *3x3 FMC*
> MOVES: 58
> D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R F L R2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B
> ...



You do realize that this is FMC, not "write down the first solution you find" right? I mean, an 8 move cross? This is basically the same thing as DNFing 5BLD just to get the participation points. Same goes to you Faz, although at least you tried by making an xcross.

Please read this.


----------



## Kian (Apr 14, 2009)

*2x2x2-* 6.31, (9.64), 7.17, (1.38), 6.95 *Average- 6.81*
*3x3x3-* 20.78, (18.45), (22.24), 19.39, 21.40 *Average- 20.52*
*4x4x4-* 1:22.52, 1:13.46, 1:23.19, (1:11.13), (1:26.54) *Average- 1:19.72*
*5x5x5* 2:35.44, (2:10.78), (2:41.66), 2:30.06, 2:26.50 *Average- 2:30.67	*
*3x3 OH- *(53.16), 48.24, 49.49, (47.08), 49.73 *Average- 49.15*
*2-4 Relay- 1:53.24 *
*2-5 Relay- 4:30.97*
*3x3 BLD-* 4:33.30,


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ok sorry, I am horrible at FMC. I think ZZ with WV might be good for FMC, I might try it next week


----------



## maxcube (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2:*
> ...



I guess you are right.  Ill remove them.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 14, 2009)

yes, that's forbidden...
btw, cool signature


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 14, 2009)

PeterV said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Comment: Amazing, so easy scrambles!  Thats my first sub 30 avg
> ...



hm...
when I finished learning 4look LL I wasn't able to improve my times, but then I became better and in the last 2 or 3 weeks my average became better 13 seconds! (from 43 to 30) and now 26s avg  I'm happy, but it seems like I cannot beat ONE cuber with my avg, last week the same with my 34.xy avg ^^

edit: again doubleposting


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 11.11, 7.45, 11.06, 1.80, 7.45 = *8.65*
Comment: I finally learned Guimond, and I think it helps, but these scrambles were a little weird. As for the fourth scramble, I think we should use the option in the WCA scrambler to have a minimum scramble length of 9 or so, since we have to scramble our own cubes for this competition. I made it a point to not look at the cube when I scrambled it, and I tossed it in the air so I wouldn’t know the orientation, but I still knew it was a 3-move scramble, so I looked for it.
*3x3x3:* 26.58, 25.69, 27.30, 36.59, 24.83 = *26.52*
*4x4x4:* 1:45.55 (O), 1:32.47, 1:58.18 (OP), 1:41.21 (P), 1:41.31 (O) = *1:42.69*
*5x5x5:* 2:31.09, 2:38.02, 2:28.47, 2:17.41, 2:42.05 = *2:32.53*
*6x6x6:* 5:36.27 (O), 5:24.47 (O), 5:15.88 (O), 5:11.40 (P), DNF (43:51.70, 19:38) = *5:25.54*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 inner wings and 3 outer wings.
*7x7x7:* DNF (54:46.69, 28:24), 8:05.97, 7:53.97, 8:08.36, 7:24.02 = *8:02.77*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 outer X centers – so close!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 38.13, 46.55, 41.00 = *38.13*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:12.80, DNF (2:44.52), 3:48.25 = *2:12.80*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:55.37 (4:13), 10:26 (5:25), DNF (8:54.15, 4:22) = *8:55.37*
Comment: Third solve was 6 moves from solved; I messed up undoing the setup moves at the end.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (21:29.66, 11:05), 17:49.03 (9:19), 20:30.16 (11:03) = *17:49.03*
Comment: It’s nice to finally start hitting these again – my high failure rate of the past few weeks was getting depressing, and I was really starting to lose confidence. I think that’s partly responsible for my slow times – you have to be very confident to memorize quickly, and as you can see my memo times are pretty bad. A couple of weeks ago I was typically memorizing sub-8, and now I can’t memorize sub-9. Hopefully a nice streak of successful solves will get my confidence back up and I can speed up again. First solve was pretty scrambled – I think I messed up on the corners at the start.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/10 = 2 points, 60:00.00* (34:50 memorization)
Comment: Maybe I should have waited until morning to try this. I mismemorized all of the cubes that I missed. First cube was off by 3 edges; fifth cube had 2 edges flipped; seventh cube also had 2 edges flipped; ninth cube had 2 corners swapped and 4 edges wrong. On the ninth cube, I knew I memorized it wrong because I had mismatched parity between corners and edges. So I waited until the alarm went off hoping I could figure out what I did wrong. It turned out I memorized the corners correctly, but missed some edges - there's no way I could have figured it out. That's the worst memorization job I've ever done, I think.
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.56, 1:02.08, 47.94, 50.86, 46.21 = *48.34*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:06.05, 2:02.03, 2:07.15, 2:40.81, 1:53.02 = *2:05.08*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:05.72, 1:27.17, 1:37.31, DNF, 1:31.22 = *1:44.75*
Comment: DNF had two flipped edges that I didn’t see until I was done.
*2-4 relay:* *2:31.05* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:20.83*
Comment: Horrible – I had disaster on the 5x5x5.
*Magic:* 2.31, 2.68, 2.27, 3.80, 3.16 = *2.72*
*Master Magic:* 4.86, 4.11,6.02, 4.96, 3.94 = *4.64*
*Clock:* 23.66, 32.65, 27.59, 25.90, 22.69 = *25.72*
*MegaMinx:* 3:05.19, 3:09.32, 3:18.75, 2:59.35, 2:57.88 = *3:04.62*
*Pyraminx:* 38.27, 28.71, 19.28, 17.78, 16.80 = *21.92*
*Square-1:* 37.86, 1:16.05 (P), 1:03.16 (P), 52.00 (P), 47.78 = *54.31*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
L D2 B’ D2 R2 B D U2 L B L B2 L U’ B’ L U’ L’ U’ L U2 F U R2 U’ L’ U R2 U’ L U2 F’ R B U B’ U’ R’
2x2x2: L D2 B’ D2 R2 B D
3x cross: U2 L B L B2 L U’ B’ L
4th pair: U’ L’ U’ L U2 F . U2 F’
OLL: R B U B’ U’ R’
Insert at .: U R2 U’ L’ U R2 U’ L
Comment: No cancellations – I’ve been having a terrible time with that lately. This one looked like it should have been really easy – I just didn’t do very well this time.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...


The link from the regulations (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#scrambling) to the 2x2x2 scrambler is http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/scrambles/scramble_cube_222.html

They don't use the "minimum scrambling length" option http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/scrambles/scramble_cube_222.html?num=5&len=11

(I screwed up that scramble and had to do a R2 F2 R2 after the seperation)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Agreed, but since we don't use the regulations for square-1 scrambles either (since the regulations internally conflict on square-1 scrambling - number of moves on the scramble vs. the rule saying there is always a slice move at the end), maybe we should make an exception for 2x2x2 as well and use a minimum length, since we're applying scrambles for ourselves in this competition. Otherwise it's too big of an advantage - even if you toss the cube in the air when you're done, you know it was a short scramble, so you know to look for the easy solution.

Honestly, if *I*'m getting a sub-2 solve, you know something's wrong.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...


For Square-1 I change the scrambles so they match the officially stated scramble length of 40 moves. The "do a slice move at the end always oral addition by the WCA" is just stupid. Seriously, if you copy/paste the scrambles to notepad you can see that some have an extra space at the end (I replace that with (0,0)) and others don't. This means that correcting the scrambler would just require 1 line of code

And I have gotten a sub-2 solve officialy with a scramble that was much longer than this one and this scramble wasn't even my fastest solve from this week! So no, I will not change those scrambles untill the WCA changes them


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> For Square-1 I change the scrambles so they match the officially stated scramble length of 40 moves. The "do a slice move at the end always oral addition by the WCA" is just stupid. Seriously, if you copy/paste the scrambles to notepad you can see that some have an extra space at the end (I replace that with (0,0)) and others don't. This means that correcting the scrambler would just require 1 line of code


Cute - I didn't know that! So when I'm practicing, I could highlight them and see which ones need the extra slice. Nice to know!

I still don't know how to resolve things right now with scrambling Square-1 at a competition. There you probably don't have the extra (0,0) printed out (and can't easily see the space), and I certainly don't intend to count slice moves while scrambling, so I still think the best bet when scrambling for an official competition is to always put in the slice at the end. Unless they fix the scrambler.

It seems a shame they won't respond to your question on the WCA forum, since it means that different people are currently getting (slightly) different scrambles in competitions on Square-1 now, if there's more than one scrambler.



AvGalen said:


> And I have gotten a sub-2 solve officialy with a scramble that was much longer than this one and this scramble wasn't even my fastest solve from this week! So no, I will not change those scrambles untill the WCA changes them


Fair enough. But it did give me an advantage on this solve, and I hope you won't disqualify me for that.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 14, 2009)

Magic: (1.94), 2.40, 2.97, 3.02, (3.06)=2.80
Comment: first ever magic average i just got my stackmat, how come my solves kept getting worse? lol

2x2: (12.61), 8.00, 10.31, (1.58), 6.11= 8.14
Comment:i failed on the 4th one 

3x3: 23.88, 22.41, (25.16), 23.81, (16.05)= 23.37
Comment:the last one is my new pb  easy cross and ended with an A perm. im starting to get consistant 

3x3 blind: 2:54.25 (DNF), 3:00.66.DNS, 4:30.91= 3:45.79
Comment:first one was so close, 2nd was close to sub 3!, and the last one was so hard, i went slow 

no 5x5 for me this week, will do rest later and more maybe next week when my order from DX comes in


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

Simon Westlund 

*2x2:* 5.11, 6.52, (7.61), (1.08), 5.78 = 5.80 – Bad considering how the scrambles were..

*3x3:* 14.64, 16.45, 16.98, (17.70), (14.42) = *16.02 *

*4x4:* 1:01.92, (1:22.16), 1:12.17, (1:00.16), 1:08.77 = *1:07.62*

*2x2 BLD:* 48.47, 48.71, 50.83 = *48.47* – Consistant! I used a different scramble for the second solve because the first and second scrambles are the same.
*
3x3 BLD:* 2:51.97, 3:29.88, DNF (3:55.63) = *2:51.97* – Easy scrambles.. at least the first two..

*Multi:* *1/2* 12:52.90 - second one was off by 9 edges  second time I tried this though. I will get 2/2 soon!  

*3x3 OH:* (34.47), (46.42), 43.16, 36.38, 35.76 = *38.43*

*2-4 relay:* *1.36.28* – 2x2 in 4 sec, 3x3 in 16 sec, 4x4 in 1:16. 4x4 could be a lot better..
*
Match the scramble:* 2:27.97, 1:58.16, 1:21.25, (4:16.06), (1:18.67) = *1:55.79 *
*
Mega:* 1:41.27, 1:43.84, (1:38.98), (1:52.11), 1:45.31 =* 1:43.47*
*
Pyra:* 11.36, (14.98), 7.11, (6.67), 10.64 = *9.70* – Baaad.

*Sq1:* (30.34), 32.67, (1.19.66), 35.59, 57.73 = *42.00*


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2x2	09.87	15.74	13.73	01.95	20.01 Best 01.95 (PB)	Average 13.11
3x3x3	32.57	30.29	29.78	34.56	33.15	Best 29.78	Average 32.00
4x4x4	02:15.37	02:04.68	02:23.37	02:29.51	02:21.97	Best 02:04.68 Average 02:20.24
5x5x5	04:45.68	04:45.28	04:21.70	04:42.68	04:19.07	Best 04:19.07	Average 04:36.55
6x6x6	08:00.97	07:30.45	08:15.33	08:00.78	07:36.42	Best 07:30.45	Average 07:52.72 (PB)
7x7x7	11:27.53	11:58.75	10:44.67	11:17.29 12:00.51	Best 10:44.67 (PB)	Avearge 11:34.52 (PB)

3x3 OH 01:58.44	01:40.00 01:33.94	01:25.14	01:42.13	Best 01:25.14 (PB)	Average 01:38.69 (PB)
3x3 Feet 04:16.54	03:57.22	04:23.25	04:38.77	04:11.11 Best 03:57.22 (PB)	Average 04:16.97 (PB)
3x3 Match Cube	01:52.75	01:48.93	01:47.67	02:45.78	01:56.62 Best 01:47.67	Average 01:52.77 (PB)

2x2x2 Blindfolded	57.43	36.59	01:01.48 Best 36.59 (PB)
3x3x3 Blindfolded	03:18.56 03:52.96	02:41.75 Best 02:41.75
3x3x3 Multi Blind	5/5	42:34.72 The fourth Scramble was too easy (I mean Sub 2)

234 Relay 03:06.47
2345 Relay	08:14.63
23456 Relay	17:32.57
234567 Relay	29:17.22

Megaminx	09:52.38	10:11.34	09:37.77	10:52.36	09:55.51	Best 09:37.77 (PB) Average 09:59.74 (PB)

Can anyone please suggest how to convert Square 1 to a Cube. I am stuck at that part


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> 3x3x3 Multi Blind	5/5	42:34.72 The fourth Scramble was too easy (I mean Sub 2)
> 
> 23456 Relay	17:32.57
> 234567 Relay	29:17.22
> ...



Aye, you beat my 5/5 Multi  (But nice for you, it was the first 5/5 for you too??)

2-6 relay and 2-7 relay are not included any more (and did not have any scrambles)
So I will not count them


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Simon Westlund
> 
> 3x3 BLD:[/B] 2:51.97, 3:29.88, DNF (3:55.63) = *2:51.97* – Easy scrambles.. at least the first two..
> 
> *Snake:* 7.34, (7.94), (6.03), 7.59, 6.36 = *7.10*



Aye, you beat me at 3BLD, I think you have surpassed me. 

And Snake is not with us any more


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Simon Westlund
> ...



Wow. How did I beat you!? I've practised a lot lately, but I thought you were quite a lot better than me still 

Aww, no snake  haha, I don't even solve it, I probably clicked the wrong week when I saw snake, I just wanted to see if I could still do it pretty fast 

I edited out from my post BTW..


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 15, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* (10.86), 8.56, 9.47, (1.78), 8.86 = *8.96*

*3x3x3 :* (21.00)	, 24.71, (34.94), 33.81, 24.15 = *27.56*
Good start, but 3 and 4 should have been much better. Cross on the last one was funny. 

*4x4x4 :* 2:47.31. (2:08.75), (2:56.55), 2:47.94, 2:25.63 = *2:40.29*
Nice single. Average average. 

*5x5x5 :* (4:48.13), (6:23.43)pop, 5:35.41, 6:10.13, 5:17.75= *5:41.10*

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 1:22.96 = *1:22.96*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 6:09.77= *6:09.77*
Just learnt M2 edges and these are my first timed solves and my first M2 success. 

*Multi BLD :* 1/2 = * 0pts *
Using M2 again. 

*3x3x3 Match :*2:28.6, 2:40.55 pop, DNF, 1:45.65, 3:19.19 = *2:42.78*
pb single, bad average. 

*2-3-4 relay : 3:12.83*
good

*2-3-4-5 relay : 9:41.28*
bad

*Pyraminx : * (52.11), 30.84, 33.44, 38.66, (20.61) = *34.31*

*Square-1 : *9:01.61, 7:58.09, 6:36.75, 7:13.71, 3:49.71 = *7:16.18*
Only just learnt this and these are my first timed solves. (I'm better now) It took me 4 attempts to scramble the first one, so annoying.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Can anyone please suggest how to convert Square 1 to a Cube. I am stuck at that part



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxZ13MHX8E4&feature=channel_page

I have yet to see a better explanation of the group edges method.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 15, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 45 moves*
Solution: L D2 B' D R2 D2 B U2 L B L2 B U B' U' B2 U' B2 U' L U B U' B' L' R D L D' R' D L' D' L2 D' B' D L2 U' F U' F' U2 B L
Explanation:
Premove (apply before scramble): L
2x2x2: L D2 B' D R2 D2
2x2x3: B U2 L B L2
F2L: B U B' U' B2 U' B2 U'
Orient LL edges: L U B U' B' L'
Orient LL corners: R D L D' R' D L' D'
PLL (J-Perm) & Premove: L2 D' B' D L2 U' F U' F' U2 B L


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 45 moves*
> Solution: L D2 B' D R2 D2 B U2 L B L2 B U B' U' B2 U' B2 U' L U B U' B' L' R D L D' R' D L' D' L2 D' B' D L2 U' F U' F' U2 B L
> Explanation:
> Premove (apply before scramble): L
> ...



What's a premove? Sorry, I don't know what it is, and I see a lot of FMC users using it.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 16, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> FMC:
> 
> Scramble: B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 R' U' L' R' U2 F U' L' D' R'
> 
> ...



MTGjumper, where did you get this scramble?

Pretty nice solution for it, though.
But the conjugated commutator finish doesn't need the L' setup move.
F2 B' L2 B R B' L2 B R' F2
Reduces the solution by 2 moves.



byu said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 45 moves*
> ...



Premoves are moves that you make at the beginning of the scramble, and again at the end of your solution. They are used to simplify solving the rest of the cube if you find a pseudo-block that is easier to make than a block with all the correct pieces. The premove will move the "improper" pieces of the pseudo-block to their solved positions.

You might find [post=23357]this example[/post] useful.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



Perhaps cause you practised much. And I had a louse 3BLD this week. 
It'll be fun meeting in Västerås. I think we both have improved so much 
that Daniel will not win just by appearing.

See you there


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 4.11 8.59 7.80 4.66 7.91 = 6.79
3x3x3: 23.86 23.21 32.33 23.33 23.11 = 23.47
4x4x4: 1:13.13 1:43.91 1:31.40 1:20.44 1:27.25 = 1:26.36
5x5x5: 2:12.81 2:17.09 2:24.94 2:14.91 2:14.68 = 2:15.56
6x6x6: 4:15.44 4:06.69 4:29.36 3:56.08 4:03.96 = 4:08.70
7x7x7: 7:12.65 6:49.81 7:10.63 7:12.81 7:13.50 = 7:12.03
2x2x2_bf: 1:02.22 DNF DNF = 1:02.22
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 4:36.59 = 4:36.59
3x3x3_oh: 41.81 41.38 31.03 39.66 35.63 = 38.89
3x3x3_match: 1:18.96 1:09.91 58.84 1:17.03 1:04.43 = 1:10.46
3x3x3_fmc: B' F D F2 D' F' D F' D' R' D' F' D F R2 U L2 U R' U' L2 U B' R U' B' R' U' B2 U2 R2 L = 32
Inverse Scramble: B' U B2 L2 D F R2 L' F' R' D' R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D B2 D2
Premove B
2x2x3: L' R2 U2 B2 U B U B
Entire F2L: L' R2 U2 B2 U (R) B U (R') B U' L2 U R U' L2 U' R'
OLL1: R' F' D' F D R
OLL2: D F D' F D F2 D'
Cleanup: F' B
234-Relay: 1:53.56
2345-Relay: 4:24.77
Magic: 1.90 1.61 2.65 1.58 3.27 = 2.05
Master Magic: 6.93 5.13 4.78 4.71 4.40 = 4.87
Clock: 16.38 17.84 22.52 15.52 18.22 = 17.48
MegaMinx: 3:04.77 DNF 3:14.88 3:03.22 2:48.16 = 3:07.62
PyraMinx: 20.27 13.09 8.56 12.43 4.44 = 11.36
Square-1: 56.18 1:18.47 55.86 1:11.61 51.43 = 1:01.22

Some good, some bad
I found the 2x2x3 pseudo block in my first try and could recreate it immediately after with the pre-move. Finding the rest of the F2L took some experimenting. I found other F2L's (even a shorter one), but when I found this one after 15 minutes I gave up the rest of the search


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Aye, you beat my 5/5 Multi  (But nice for you, it was the first 5/5 for you too??)



Well actually it was my second try and I am getting better I mean the memorization was 18.xx.xx and I just forgot the second cube and it took me around 5 minutes to remember it, will try for Sub 35 and then increase the number of cubes.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

Declare the results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Declare the results.



All in due time. I have to calculate them and check them first


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2009)

*Results week 15*

*2x2x2*(32)

 3.58 Vault312
 4.21 fazrulz
 4.83 Edmund
 4.98 MTGjumper
 5.35 fanwuq
 5.39 Yalow
 5.60 James Kobel
 5.68 MistArts
 5.80 SimonWestlund
 6.32 byu
 6.36 Rubixcubematt
 6.79 AvGalen
 6.81 Kian
 7.06 trying-to-speedcube...
 7.36 Lord Voldemort
 7.60 luisgepeto
 7.61 hippofluff
 8.14 Gparker
 8.16 wrbcube4
 8.65 Mike Hughey
 8.96 cookingfat
 9.28 jcuber
 10.53 mande
 10.57 maxcube
 13.11 rahulkadukar
 13.81 PeterV
 13.84 snowmous
 14.50 Edam
 16.34 Yes, We Can!
 23.22 alifiantoadinugroho
 24.66 MatsBergsten
 39.89 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(32)

 11.46 tsaoenator
 11.54 fazrulz
 13.64 MTGjumper
 13.77 Vault312
 13.81 Sa967St
 15.88 byu
 16.02 SimonWestlund
 17.46 Edmund
 18.48 Rubixcubematt
 18.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.25 fanwuq
 20.52 Kian
 21.16 mande
 21.21 hippofluff
 21.40 Yalow
 21.81 Lord Voldemort
 22.63 vloc15
 23.37 Gparker
 23.47 AvGalen
 24.67 luisgepeto
 25.69 snowmous
 25.75 Edam
 26.52 Mike Hughey
 26.73 PeterV
 26.73 Yes, We Can!
 27.56 cookingfat
 28.09 James Kobel
 28.82 shoot1510
 32.00 rahulkadukar
 39.56 alifiantoadinugroho
 48.16 msemtd
 55.48 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 49.12 fazrulz
 58.43 Vault312
 1:07.62 SimonWestlund
 1:11.31 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:13.56 MTGjumper
 1:15.85 Sa967St
 1:17.01 ConnorCuber
 1:19.72 Kian
 1:24.45 hippofluff
 1:26.36 AvGalen
 1:28.96 jcuber
 1:30.22 byu
 1:32.57 Rubixcubematt
 1:42.69 Mike Hughey
 1:43.13 Yalow
 1:59.85 mande
 2:04.89 maxcube
 2:16.67 rahulkadukar
 2:20.17 Edam
 2:34.07 Lord Voldemort
 2:37.57 snowmous
 2:40.29 cookingfat
 2:58.99 PeterV
 3:30.15 msemtd
 3:59.44 MatsBergsten
 4:19.85 alifiantoadinugroho
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:40.28 fazrulz
 1:55.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:55.69 tsaoenator
 2:05.25 Vault312
 2:14.16 Sa967St
 2:15.56 AvGalen
 2:27.60 jcuber
 2:30.67 Kian
 2:32.53 Mike Hughey
 2:45.42 hippofluff
 2:47.24 Rubixcubematt
 3:27.01 Edam
 4:24.82 Lord Voldemort
 4:36.55 rahulkadukar
 5:41.10 cookingfat
 6:41.90 PeterV
10:29.48 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 4:08.70 AvGalen
 5:04.31 Vault312
 5:25.54 Mike Hughey
 7:42.55 rahulkadukar
*7x7x7*(7)

 7:11.69 jcuber
 7:12.03 AvGalen
 8:02.77 Mike Hughey
 9:46.01 Edam
11:45.52 rahulkadukar
14:55.06 Lord Voldemort
19:30.68 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 23.21 EmersonHerrmann
 26.13 fazrulz
 31.80 Sa967St
 32.90 Vault312
 34.50 Edmund
 36.45 trying-to-speedcube...
 38.43 SimonWestlund
 38.89 AvGalen
 42.73 MTGjumper
 42.74 mande
 48.34 Mike Hughey
 49.02 Yalow
 49.15 Kian
 53.00 hippofluff
 56.50 Lord Voldemort
 56.97 maxcube
 1:27.54 snowmous
 1:38.69 rahulkadukar
 1:40.01 alifiantoadinugroho
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 2:00.63 Vault312
 2:05.08 Mike Hughey
 4:16.97 rahulkadukar
 7:30.39 byu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 19.89 fazrulz
 20.97 Vault312
 25.19 byu
 25.44 Rubixcubematt
 36.59 rahulkadukar
 38.13 Mike Hughey
 38.31 fanwuq
 41.94 trying-to-speedcube...
 43.35 MatsBergsten
 48.47 SimonWestlund
 1:02.22 AvGalen
 1:03.46 mande
 1:22.96 cookingfat
 2:23.12 alifiantoadinugroho
 DNF maxcube
 DNF Lord Voldemort
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 1:12.61 Rubixcubematt
 1:22.56 byu
 1:58.21 Sa967St
 2:12.80 Mike Hughey
 2:19.67 fazrulz
 2:32.25 fanwuq
 2:40.55 Vault312
 2:41.75 rahulkadukar
 2:47.60 mande
 2:51.97 SimonWestlund
 3:00.66 Gparker
 3:11.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:48.14 MatsBergsten
 4:33.30 Kian
 4:36.59 AvGalen
 6:09.77 cookingfat
 DNF maxcube
 DNF Lord Voldemort
 DNF alifiantoadinugroho
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:55.37 Mike Hughey
13:48.79 Rubixcubematt
17:36.00 MatsBergsten
18:35.19 byu
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF Vault312
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

17:49.03 Mike Hughey
36:52.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

5/5 rahulkadukar
5/5 MatsBergsten
2/2 alifiantoadinugroho
6/10 Mike Hughey
1/2 Vault312
1/2 cookingfat
1/2 mande
0/2 fazrulz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:10.46 AvGalen
 1:19.10 Vault312
 1:25.30 mande
 1:44.75 Mike Hughey
 1:52.77 rahulkadukar
 1:55.79 SimonWestlund
 2:26.77 byu
 2:54.17 cookingfat
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:08.47 fazrulz
 1:14.70 Vault312
 1:36.28 SimonWestlund
 1:36.54 MTGjumper
 1:47.05 jcuber
 1:47.77 ConnorCuber
 1:50.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:53.24 Kian
 1:53.56 AvGalen
 1:55.44 Rubixcubematt
 2:05.66 byu
 2:09.45 hippofluff
 2:18.18 Yalow
 2:27.09 maxcube
 2:31.05 Mike Hughey
 2:50.69 mande
 2:55.91 James Kobel
 3:02.56 Edmund
 3:06.47 rahulkadukar
 3:11.18 Lord Voldemort
 3:12.83 cookingfat
 4:43.40 PeterV
 4:59.43 alifiantoadinugroho
 5:11.51 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 3:02.37 fazrulz
 3:32.54 Vault312
 3:38.46 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:12.98 jcuber
 4:24.77 AvGalen
 4:30.97 Kian
 4:43.47 Rubixcubematt
 4:45.62 hippofluff
 5:20.83 Mike Hughey
 8:01.18 Lord Voldemort
 8:14.63 rahulkadukar
 9:41.28 cookingfat
10:50.31 PeterV
12:29.56 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 1.41 Vault312
 1.47 fazrulz
 1.91 PeterV
 2.05 AvGalen
 2.72 Mike Hughey
 2.80 Gparker
 4.00 Edam
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.54 Mike Hughey
 4.87 AvGalen
*Clock*(3)

 8.44 Vault312
 17.48 AvGalen
 25.72 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(10)

 8.48 Yalow
 9.70 SimonWestlund
 11.36 AvGalen
 13.50 luisgepeto
 13.67 Vault312
 14.27 hippofluff
 16.86 Edam
 21.00 msemtd
 21.92 Mike Hughey
 34.31 cookingfat
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:39.39 fazrulz
 1:41.91 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:43.47 SimonWestlund
 3:04.62 Mike Hughey
 3:07.62 AvGalen
 3:44.89 Vault312
 6:06.51 Yes, We Can!
 6:58.69 msemtd
10:19.74 rahulkadukar
*Square-1*(11)

 23.36 Vault312
 26.81 James Kobel
 36.31 MTGjumper
 42.00 SimonWestlund
 48.11 fazrulz
 54.31 Mike Hughey
 1:00.73 Sa967St
 1:01.22 AvGalen
 1:01.87 byu
 1:26.81 hippofluff
 7:16.18 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

29 guusrs
30 Vault312
31 mande
32 AvGalen
36 fanwuq
38 Mike Hughey
41 trying-to-speedcube...
45 cuBerBruce
48 Lord Voldemort
52 fazrulz
58 byu
59 PeterV
60 maxcube
71 alifiantoadinugroho
DNF  James Kobel
DNF MTGjumper

*Contest results*

324 Vault312
281 fazrulz
257 Mike Hughey
241 AvGalen
213 trying-to-speedcube...
191 SimonWestlund
176 byu
162 Rubixcubematt
152 MTGjumper
150 rahulkadukar
137 Kian
137 mande
126 Sa967St
123 hippofluff
122 Lord Voldemort
109 fanwuq
104 Yalow
99 jcuber
97 MatsBergsten
89 cookingfat
88 Edmund
72 James Kobel
70 maxcube
67 PeterV
63 Edam
63 alifiantoadinugroho
55 tsaoenator
52 Gparker
45 ConnorCuber
44 luisgepeto
40 snowmous
34 msemtd
27 MistArts
26 guusrs
25 Yes, We Can!
23 EmersonHerrmann
19 vloc15
19 cuBerBruce
16 wrbcube4
8 shoot1510


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Yay! Top 15 In everything I competed in


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 17, 2009)

mats:

GAH! I just now had time to edit in some of my results.
I know I did 6x6 too, trying to see if I can find where I put the times...

EDIT: found em. for some reason they weren't under 6x6, but because of the last 2 times I found them.

sorry for being so late, I have no class next Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday though, so I should not be late again.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

Shall I be stripped of my crown?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes!!
TOP 25 in 3x3x3!   

And 6th place in Megaminx


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> mats:
> 
> GAH! I just now had time to edit in some of my results.
> I know I did 6x6 too, trying to see if I can find where I put the times...
> ...



Yes, they are a little late, but not all too late 
We have no exact time limit and there is a difference in doing them too late
and reporting them too late.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Whoa! 6th in 2x2! Except I'll probably never have an average like that here again 

I think this is my first time sup-100 points


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry, can you explain about match the scramble? (i don't know that thing about it at all)


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Scramble one cube, andmake a solved cube look exactly like the scrambled one


----------



## Gparker (Apr 17, 2009)

oh dangit, i just finished a quick 2/2 multi  i guess its to late but it doesnt matter i guess. im happy im not at the bottem of 3x3 blind though


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)
> 
> 29 guusrs
> 30 Vault312
> ...



So do I get to choose my own FMC scramble for 2009-16???


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 17, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)
> ...




I hadn't realised that. It appears I used last week's scramble. Make what you will of that...


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Scramble one cube, andmake a solved cube look exactly like the scrambled one



what? how you do that? That very hard


----------



## Gparker (Apr 17, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Scramble one cube, andmake a solved cube look exactly like the scrambled one
> ...



its not hard, just different

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U86QFqiQPv0&feature=channel_page

read the description of that video and also watch the video

thats exactly what you to in match the scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> So do I get to choose my own FMC scramble for 2009-16???



Yes, you may . And if someone is kind enough to raise my attention to it you will
get the same result, DNF . I did not (and the scoring program neither) notice your
post until now, though I realize that something was alerted in the back of my mind
when I perused your first post some days ago . Sorry.

To solve the actual scrambles given by Arnaud is of course mandatory, it seems
to me that it is most important of all just in FMC. That event totally loses its meaning
otherwise.

*But I will not check* every solution of FMC to see if they are correct (although it
seems to be a nice programming exercise). We simply have to trust all competitors to
be honest whether it regards using correct scrambles or give correct times.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 17, 2009)

Mats, I didn't mean to mislead you in any way. It was an honest mistake, and somehow I must have used last week's scramble. How about giving me a DNF this week, and inputting my result into last week's weekly comp?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Mats, I didn't mean to mislead you in any way. It was an honest mistake, and somehow I must have used last week's scramble. How about giving me a DNF this week, and inputting my result into last week's weekly comp?



I did not for a minute think that. Of course it was an honest mistake. Such things
happens. And if someone wants to cheat they can probably find a smarter way
of doing that 

So now your effort has taken a place also in the list for the correct week of that scramble.
(But I did not recalculate all of the total scores for week 14).

Anyone not satisfied with this verdict has to appeal to Higher Justice (read AvG)


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 18, 2009)

Gparker said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



ohh, I got it. Maybe I'll try it in weekly comp


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Match the scramble is fun, but I always have trouble with LL. I end up using a 4-look LL instead of a 3 or 2 look LL.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Match the scramble is fun, but I always have trouble with LL. I end up using a 4-look LL instead of a 3 or 2 look LL.



even harris chan used 4 look last layer in that video


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn you David!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Damn you David!



Sorry 

Get better at more events. 

also.. I FINALLY WON 2X2


----------



## Escher (Apr 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> also.. I FINALLY WON 2X2



meh, thats only because I didn't compete this week...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > also.. I FINALLY WON 2X2
> ...



All right Rowan, you try the scrambles right now and we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Escher (Apr 19, 2009)

Gah, I would've come third. 

Avg - 4.71, 0.38 SD
4.32 (CLL), (7.00) (fail), 5.23 (fail), (0.90) (stupid), 4.57 (meh)

this was a bad average... I'm gonna excuse myself and say that its because I just got up, and I wasn't warmed up at all 
Congrats on the win anyway  I fear that my lack of practice means that you are going to start owning me _every_ week, which we just can't have


----------

